# Stewart Warner Speedometer?????????????



## Strings-n-Spokes

Ok so I have finally removed the metal bezel on my Cadet.  Does anybody know how  I get the needle off?


----------



## raidingclosets

Not saying it's the same, but when I took apart my Stewart Warner Clipper speedometer I believe I just had to pull straight up on the needle to get it to pull off, no twist or turn just straight up.  

Jason


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

I should have posted pics, but once I got the bezel off I didn't want to stop and find a camera.  The needle pulled straight off.  I cut a new lens out of a CD jewel case.  Someone else had tried to pry the bezel off and the face was kind of bent up.  I straightened everything out as well as I could.  Considering it was just a broken speedo that came with a bike and now I think it is actually going to work, I'm pretty pleased with it


Before










After


----------



## rustyspoke66

Great speedos, I have rebuilt a few of them. The first one I rebuilt was a real learning experiance. After you get the thing apart there is a lot more to it than the needle working good. The odometer usually needs a lot of attention. The gears between the didget wheels are usually sticky and need cleanned and lubed. I can tell you if this is not done it can cost you a inner speedo cable and those dont seem to be a off the shelf item. If you test your speedo and all the numbers advance like they should your in good shape. However if while testing it seems to hang up you should rebuild the odometer. If it hangs up wile you are riding your bike it can twist the cable right in half. To rebuild your odometer you will need to be carefull not damage any of the numbers, so be gentel. The spool comes out of the speedo body fairly easy, once it is out you will need to remove a coller that is pressed on the left side of the spool, I had to make a small puller to remove this. Once the coller is removed you can slide the didget wheels off one at a time, a very small amount of WD 40 might help losen things up a bit because some times the old greese can glue the didget wheels in place. Once you have all the parts laid out in front of you and cleaned I've found that a nice teflon dry lube works great to keep things moveing, just be carefull when applying the lube because some of the dry lubes can damage the numbers on the wheels, so apply with care. Hope this sheds some light on the repaire of your odometer. I will attach a pic of the puller for removeing that coller.


----------



## rustyspoke66

These are some of my speedos.
This one has just been started, needs lens and cleaning.



This cadet is done and works perfect. It has new lens and has been cleaned.



Elgin expert works perfect and has original lens and face.



Another Elgin expert original rebuilt.


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com

*removing metal edge from cadet*

i have this same speedo, i am trying to remove the metal flange that hold the glass/plastic in place.  i do not want to break it. any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## Vetteman61

I just removed mine.  It was practically welded closed with rust and age.  There was no way for me to get a good grip.  I had to take a screw driver and drive the end of the cap off after removing the old lens which was ruined.  The shock of having to break it loose broke the shaft which drives the needle.  It appears I can't just replace the shaft, so now I'm not sure what to do other than replace the internals, but I haven't been able to get a response on where to find internals to replace them or what kind of speedometer I can replace them with.  Anyways, my point being, make sure not to hold the threaded end out of the back while hammering because these threads are connected to the needle shaft and side to side movement will put stress on and break the shaft.  Found out the hard way.
Here's what I started with:


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*How to remove the crome bezel without wrecking it!*

I removed a few crome rings from some ratty looking speedos... The way I removed the ring was I machined a steel ring that is longer then the speedo case and the innner diameter fits just over the speedo case but not large enough to go over the bezel. I needed to slam the steel ring and speedo against a hard surface many times but slowly the bezel would slide off. The weight of the speedo case acts as a hammer pulling the bezel off, no damage! i hope this help someone else...really freshens up a speedo with a fresh plexiglass lense and good cleaning...


----------



## bikesnbuses

Refreshing this subject with a question..You talk about removing the bezel off of round speedo but what about this style speedo.. I soaked it in oil a few days ago..Ill gladly listen to any suggestions on hoe to remove it without damaging it or the speedo...Thanks in advance!! Jeff


----------



## Djshakes

bikesnbuses said:


> Refreshing this subject with a question..You talk about removing the bezel off of round speedo but what about this style speedo.. I soaked it in oil a few days ago..Ill gladly listen to any suggestions on hoe to remove it without damaging it or the speedo...Thanks in advance!! Jeff




Jeff, you will have to pry off that bezel.  They are crimped on. The round ones are not so you can slide them off.  I remade bezels for the speedometer you have.  I sell them for $40.  I also have glass lenses.  If you want to use your old bezel you will have to carefully pry it off and then try to hammer or roll out the pry marks. You then will have to put it back on rolling the crimp with a socket or wooden dowel.


----------



## bikesnbuses

HEYYYYYY! Its been a year and I havent found someone to re-screen my Rollfast speedo face? Anyone wanna make some money?Or does anyone have the decal to sell??


----------



## Pete1wray

I am wondering if anyone positively knows how to remove the needle from a Stewart Warner Clipper speedo. I’ve gotten the bezel and glass off, and now just need to get the needle and faceplate off safely so that I can start cleaning the innards.


----------



## tryder

Pete1wray said:


> I am wondering if anyone positively knows how to remove the needle from a Stewart Warner Clipper speedo. I’ve gotten the bezel and glass off, and now just need to get the needle and faceplate off safely so that I can start cleaning the innards.View attachment 1058032



Have you checked other threads?  I recall seeing one that a Caber made a puller so he could pull it straight up. Please double or triple check first. It would suck if you broke the needle based on what I just said.


----------



## Pete1wray

Thanks for the response, but I didn’t see any reference to a puller except the small one mentioned above in this thread, but that wasn’t for the needle. As a matter of fact, I don’t know what a puller would use to push against because there isn’t a small “axle” to push against. I think it is just slightly corroded onto the shaft, but I want to make sure first.


----------



## raidingclosets

Original Stewart Warner literature from 1936 for a similar speedometer (the Professional model) says: 
"To remove the pointer turn it beyond the stop with the fingers, and as you turn exert an upward pull, which causes the pointer to come off easily, without damaging the mechanism."
On other speedometers I've heard to simply lift up on the needle, or perhaps use a forked tool under it. It probably goes without saying, but any way you approach it be very gentle and exert the most force closest to the pin the needle is mounted to and where the needle is strongest.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I use 2 very small flat head screw drivers on each side resting on the edge of the speedo body and pry upward slowly/gently simultaneously. The needle will pop right off. Be sure to apply equal pressure upward on each side.


----------



## Pete1wray

Thank for the advice!


----------

